# My New Car - BMW 740i Biarritz Blue Metallic



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Thought i'd get some pics up of my new motor. These are pics i took just before i drove it home from collecting it, so they're not upto our standards yet. :lol:









































Last weekend i gave it a clean and thought i'd give the boot a quick hit with the Makita. So here's a quick 50/50 and then an after of that area. Hasn't come up too badly considering i only used some Power Finish on it :thumb:


























Leather needs a good old clean and maybe a bit of leather repair on the drivers seat, to get it up together how i want it, but here's some befores/50/50's and afters of the drivers seat after using the Zaino twins on it quickly










































I've never had Xenon headlights before, but this one has them, aswell as a whole host of other toys :lol: and you really notice how yellow standard sidelights are, so i got some Philips LED sidelight bulbs;

















Unfortunately, as the car is one of these luxury things with electric everything, the dash comes up saying "Check Parking Lights" every time i get in the bloody thing, so the LED's have come out now, until i can find a way to get over the lower power going to them.

Thanks,

Mark :thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

My, that's a big beast of a car!

Have fun detailing and driving it


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Adam - it's an absolute monster.

Gave it a wax at the weekend and my arms nearly fell off :lol:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I have seen a 7 series with M-Paras on a couple of times before and I reckon they look really good on an E38 (look even better on an E39 though )


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

:lol:

I really like the wheels on it, think they suit it so much more than some other 7's you see, with the multispokes on. E39 - is that the 5 Series? I'm not that clued up on BMW's yet, as this is my first.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Really nice car mate, and looking even better already.

Good work:thumb:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

beardboy said:


> :lol:
> 
> I really like the wheels on it, think they suit it so much more than some other 7's you see, with the multispokes on. E39 - is that the 5 Series? I'm not that clued up on BMW's yet, as this is my first.


Yes, the E39 was sold from 96 to 03.

My E39 has the same wheels as yours


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers Sheriff :thumb:

Are yours standard Adam, or have you had them refurbed a different colour or anything?

I'm looking for a local place to get them refurbed through, and don't know whether to get them done standard, add extra silver flake to them, or even get them polished around the lip, so they're chrome... :lol:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool car, how about some 20" alpinas though :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the Alpina wheels, but prefer the M Parallels personally. :thumb:

Plus, i hate to think what the cost of 20" rubber would be, as the Conti Sports on the rears i can get for £135 each, which isn't too bad considering.


----------



## MR CHU (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow the 20" Alpina's lookk the dogs.

There is a simple soloution to the LED's they sell them on ebay with built in resistors so they do not affect the canbus system...i picked some 501 white sidlights up for £7.00.

Nice looking car :up


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

beardboy said:


> I like the Alpina wheels, but prefer the M Parallels personally. :thumb:
> 
> Plus, i hate to think what the cost of 20" rubber would be, as the Conti Sports on the rears i can get for £135 each, which isn't too bad considering.


Great price on the tyres, as for the price of the 20" tyres your better of saving to pay for the fuel :lol:


----------



## MR CHU (Mar 18, 2010)

Heres a link

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-3-LED-Sid...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a083523ac


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Mr Chu - i've seen the LED ones with resistors, but i wasn't overly keen on sticking some cheap ones in the car really, which is why i got the Philips for £38.99.

I'll probably just end up sticking them in a drawer and leaving them, or sticking them in another car.


----------



## spikeyl17 (Nov 22, 2007)

still a great looking car.want!


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

thats coming along nicel mark mate :thumb: must admit the 203s seems to work very well.
i reckon another hit on mine should see me there :buffer:


----------



## MR CHU (Mar 18, 2010)

I was the same but they really do work as i had the error codes come up on mine, worth a go for £7.00 and there a nice crisp white aswell.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I've ordered a set from your link :lol:

I'll see what they're like and go from there :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

rockape said:


> thats coming along nicel mark mate :thumb: must admit the 203s seems to work very well.
> i reckon another hit on mine should see me there :buffer:


Cheers Dave :thumb:

It's getting there, slowly :lol: Trying to rope Lucy in to giving me a hand with all the leather work, as i'm not looking forward to the back, as it's like a sofa! :lol:

You need to get some pics up mate, so we can see it in all it's glory 

Fancy some CoD?


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Cheers Dave :thumb:
> 
> It's getting there, slowly :lol: Trying to rope Lucy in to giving me a hand with all the leather work, as i'm not looking forward to the back, as it's like a sofa! :lol:
> 
> ...


signing on now


----------



## CAB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks fab.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BMW-LED-Side-...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3f00544abc
I've got these in my BMW 1 series with no errors


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice Mark ... Does that mean the Focus has gone ?? Love the colour of the BMW.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats lovely mate.

Thats one thing i need to do to mine. Get the angel eyes and the high beams a whiter colour.

Wheels suit it perfectly too mate. Another thing i need to do

Good buy mate :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

When I read the title I was expecting the horrible new one.
Happy to say its a good looking older one,lovely lovely.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers for all the comments guys :thumb:

Chuck - the Focus went within 3 days of advertising it! :lol:


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

beardboy said:


> Cheers Sheriff :thumb:
> 
> Are yours standard Adam, or have you had them refurbed a different colour or anything?
> 
> I'm looking for a local place to get them refurbed through, and don't know whether to get them done standard, add extra silver flake to them, or even get them polished around the lip, so they're chrome... :lol:


Mine are standard, but they are almost 9 years old and starting to fade, but I do not have the money to get them refurbished at the moment.

If you do have the money then I have heard good reports about this place http://www.the-polisher.com/index.html on some BMW sites. He has a good reputation for dealing with split alloys with a polished lip


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Lovely car - but I'm biased as my last car in the UK was a Biarritz blue E39 with M Parras.

That colour should really come up well. It's what got me onto this site in the first place - trying to get it looking its best.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice one Rob :thumb:

Any pics of yours? Any mechanical issues you had to deal with that i should be aware of?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome car!! :argie:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Awsome motor, you won't be dissapointed. Just make sure you get your Shell loyalty card as you will be filling up the beast often!!!


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

beardboy said:


> Nice one Rob :thumb:
> 
> Any pics of yours? Any mechanical issues you had to deal with that i should be aware of?


As per the request....










It was only an SE, not Sport, so it's still sitting too high. It's not corrected either - just SRP and EGP. This was before I learned the ways of the OCD.

The only mech issue I had was on the day I picked it up - one of the transmission oil cooler pipes sprung a leak. Thankfully all repaired by the used car dealer. Only had the car 8 months before I had to sell it due to the big move.


----------



## buldy (Feb 17, 2010)

This will help in sorting out the problem with the LED.

http://led.linear1.org/1led.wiz

You will have to mount a resistance in order to get the circuit to draw more power from the battery. I suggest mounting a variable resistance because it allows you to modify the resistance in real-time in order to find the optimum setting. Good luck!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top motor


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Sidelight wise you're gonna want some 'canbus' LEDs that have build in resistors to stop the warning light from coming on. I'd get some number plate ones too


----------



## FrazzleTC (Jul 4, 2009)

One of my friends bought a 740 recently in Boston green which I've cleaned up the interior of
and will be cleaning up the outside of a bit more soon. I'll post a photo if I can find one.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Mirror Finish said:


> Awsome motor, you won't be dissapointed. Just make sure you get your Shell loyalty card as you will be filling up the beast often!!!


Thanks for all the comments :thumb: I'm loving it! :lol:

Yeah - it's a thirsty bugger indeed, but i got it as a bit of fun, as i have a company van, and the GF's 206GTi if i need them.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice choice chap, I've been looking at these myself recently....they do wear the miles well don't they!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Sure do Chris. This one has a fair few miles on it, and it's running perfect as far as i know and a few friends can tell. No sign of anything needing doing...yet. :lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

rob28 said:


> As per the request....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are those 18's Rob, as they look different to mine? Maybe it's just the angle or something :lol:


----------



## volvojos (Jun 4, 2009)

one of my favourite 7 series... great Car


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

beardboy said:


> Are those 18's Rob, as they look different to mine? Maybe it's just the angle or something :lol:


18" aftermarket replicas.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Ah right, that might be i then. :thumb:

Perhaps the reps looks slightly different


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

What size tyre's you got on there as i have a pair of 225/35/18s for sale PM me if interested


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Front's are 235/40/18 i think, and rears are 255/45/18, or possibly 40/18.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Lovely car - I wanted my OH to plump for a 740i but she wanted (and got) an E36 coupe, the 740i is such a lot of car for the money - I'm envious


----------

